# Equine veterinarians in Portland Oregon



## Equestrianchic (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there! I'm moving to Portland Oregon with in the next 4 months or so...I'm looking for equine vets in that area. Please let me know if you know of any good ones. Or ones that aren't so good as well. Thanks!


----------

